

Amazon CloudWatch Announces Custom Metrics - DVassallo
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/05/10/amazon-cloudwatch-announces-custom-metrics-lower-prices-for-amazon-ec2-monitoring/

======
andrewguenther
That is a pretty decent price drop. I had no real issues with the price
before. But again, a price drop is always welcome!

